# Smoked Spam



## lemans (Jun 23, 2018)

So the wife is away with her sister this weekend , that means I have nothing to do and all day to do it..
  Spent the morning cleaning my first smoker and I figured this was the perfect time to try out something I have been wanting to do for a long time.. Smoked Spam!!!  
  Fired up the old wood burner and took the spam , crossed hatched it and used my new favorite rub on it!


----------



## lemans (Jun 23, 2018)

Here is my Chargriller 50-50. ( that’s right) chugging along nicely


----------



## lemans (Jun 23, 2018)




----------



## jaxgatorz (Jun 23, 2018)

Yum Yum !!


----------



## bdskelly (Jun 23, 2018)

This should be good..... watching you closely Lemans! B


----------



## Ishi (Jun 23, 2018)

Spam animal!! Good stuff


----------



## lemans (Jun 23, 2018)

After one hour with oak I used Jeff’s sauce ( what else?) to glaze it. Going one more hour


----------



## dcecil (Jun 23, 2018)

Cant wait to see the finale, Lookin good


----------



## normanaj (Jun 23, 2018)

I've done Spam several times.I do use the lower sodium version just because the rub itself contains enough salt.


----------



## radio (Jun 23, 2018)

I love smoked spam!!  I score mine in a cross hatch pattern about half way down the loaf.  When it's done it opens up like a bloomin onion


----------



## lemans (Jun 23, 2018)

One hour to go.. can’t wait!!!!


----------



## lemans (Jun 23, 2018)

One hour to go.. can’t wait!!!!


----------



## lemans (Jun 23, 2018)

Yummo definitely guy food., my son loved it!!


----------



## radio (Jun 23, 2018)

lemans said:


> View attachment 368263
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeppers, it's yummy!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 24, 2018)

That looks fantastic!
I have to give it a try!
Probably when Judy is gone!!
Al


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 24, 2018)

Looks Great, Lemans!!:)
You're right about "Guy Food"---Bear Jr Loves it---I Love It !!
Mrs Bear not so much----More for Us!!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## mike243 (Jun 24, 2018)

That looks great may try it with turkey spam


----------



## mike5051 (Jun 24, 2018)

That looks awesome Lemans!  

Mike


----------



## CharlotteLovesFood (Jun 25, 2018)

lemans said:


> View attachment 368263
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow I keep seeing great looking spam! 
I think I need to try some...think I had it once or twice while camping as a kid...but I'm pretty sure that was sliced and shallow fried until crispy. Does it have like a salty bacon flavour? Haha if so count me in :p :D


----------



## lemans (Jun 25, 2018)

Not salty at all.  Like deviled ham


----------



## bbqbrett (Jun 25, 2018)

Never been a big Spam fan.  Can take it or leave it normally.  Never have tried it smoked though so one of these days I will have to smoke some.


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Jun 25, 2018)

Nice, pair that up with some pineapple and I'm there. 

George


----------



## hb99 (Jun 25, 2018)

I tried that once.  Then got to thinking about the "missing" flavor of the rub on most of the slices.  

Now I pre-slice the block into 8 slices and add rub to each slice.  I stack the slices and shoot 2 wooden skewers through them to hold them together.  Then I evenly space them on the skewers.  Ready for the smoker.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 26, 2018)

hb99 said:


> I tried that once.  Then got to thinking about the "missing" flavor of the rub on most of the slices.
> 
> Now I pre-slice the block into 8 slices and add rub to each slice.  I stack the slices and shoot 2 wooden skewers through them to hold them together.  Then I evenly space them on the skewers.  Ready for the smoker.




Great way to get more Smoke & more Bark!!!
Great Idea!
Like.

Bear


----------



## hb99 (Jun 28, 2018)

Bearcarver said:


> Great way to get more Smoke & more Bark!!!
> Great Idea!
> Like.
> 
> Bear



Thanks.  I went to your Step-by-Step site and read your Pulled Pork info.  I was surprised to see you pull yours off at 208F.  From reading a lot of other comments I gathered most pulled their butts off the smoker at 200F.  I thought I was one of the few who pulled mine off at 207F.  :)


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 28, 2018)

hb99 said:


> Thanks.  I went to your Step-by-Step site and read your Pulled Pork info.  I was surprised to see you pull yours off at 208F.  From reading a lot of other comments I gathered most pulled their butts off the smoker at 200F.  I thought I was one of the few who pulled mine off at 207F.  :)




Yup---Anywhere between 203° and 210° for Butts & Chuckies if I'm gonna pull them.
Never had a Mushy one yet!!

Bear


----------



## mainemade82 (Jul 1, 2018)

looks awsome, think I just found something else to try smoking. great job


----------



## Steve H (Jul 1, 2018)

Looks interesting. This is on my to do list.


----------



## illini40 (Jul 1, 2018)

This is intriguing! Definitely going to have to try this when I have the smoker fired up.

Any suggestions on this to go with it? Some grilled bread?


----------

